# Bulk drift wood/logs/stumps etc



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

Is there anywhere we can buy drift wood in bulk? Im trying to figure out what exactly i would like to use in my viv but am afraid to buy just one and not use it. Ill eventually end up with however many pieces until i find the right piece needed. So, if i buy like a big ol box of wood (discounted in bulk) then maybe ill find something i fancy or i can take multiple pieces and make my own branch or branches. Im trying to build a peninsula viv but am kind of stumped.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Try and work out a deal with a local fish store for an order so you can aplit the shipping and some pieces.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Try >>> 6 Pieces of Natural Driftwood (9"-17") $10.49

It might prove useful.


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

Get in good with someone near a body of water. I just walked a Lake Erie beach yesterday for an hour and came back with a dozen cool pieces. Unfortunately, shipping to California would be cost prohibitive


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want I live in Arizona and can sell Manzanita. I don't charge a lot because it just costs me a drive. The shipping costs more then the drive so I don't waste peoples money shipping.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

WinifredBarkle said:


> Get in good with someone near a body of water. I just walked a Lake Erie beach yesterday for an hour and came back with a dozen cool pieces. Unfortunately, shipping to California would be cost prohibitive


I wouldnt suggest that. I made the mistake of using Lake Erie driftwood when I first got into the hobby and my frogs got a fungal infection from it ... not to mention the numerous hitchhikers that made it into my tank from it.

And unless you have access to a high temperature kiln/stove, its impossible to properly disinfect it.
Unless you want to cook the wood for days.

Hit up Mike Rizzo (Glassbox Tropicals) & see if he would be willing to work something out with you.


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

VenomR00 said:


> If you want I live in Arizona and can sell Manzanita. I don't charge a lot because it just costs me a drive. The shipping costs more then the drive so I don't waste peoples money shipping.


I heard manzanita is bad because it decays fast and gets moldy...?


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

diggenem said:


> Try >>> 6 Pieces of Natural Driftwood (9"-17") $10.49
> 
> It might prove useful.


Awesome I may buy that. Thanks!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

You know....I got Tropical Fish Hobbyist and Aquarium Fish Magazine for years. Theres a company in the back that advertises wholesale driftwood sales. In my experience....these companies dont give a crap whether your a bussiness or a private person, the only thing they care about is whether your going to waste their time in wanting 8-10 pieces, or a pallets worth. If you find 1-2-3 other froggers to go in with you, you might be able to get 800-900 dollars worth (retail) of driftwood for 200-300. The companies name was something liek global imports or something.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

TheFabricator said:


> I heard manzanita is bad because it decays fast and gets moldy...?


I think you are referring to grapewood. Manzanita is the premier driftwood in the aquarium hobby and is used in most aquascapes. Manzanita holds up to moisture for a very long time.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Correct. Manzanita does not decay fast which is humorous since both Manzanita and Ironwood are both desert plants that last years and years under high humidity. Manzanita is also VERY dense. Ghostwood molds and decays rapidly under wet conditions.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

VenomR00 said:


> Correct. Manzanita does not decay fast which is humorous since both Manzanita and Ironwood are both desert plants that last years and years under high humidity. Manzanita is also VERY dense. Ghostwood molds and decays rapidly under wet conditions.


I think you mean Grapewood, not Ghostwood. Ghostwood is just another type of manzanita...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

therizman2 said:


> I think you mean Grapewood, not Ghostwood. Ghostwood is just another type of manzanita...


Isn't ghostwood sandblasted manzanita? They both look very similiar. I have used both in aquariums and they are great for growing moss and other plants on.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ghostwood is NOT manzanita. Look at 2 pieces side by side and it is fairly obvious. Manzanita does not have the same split, and weathered look, that ghost wood has.
I have no idea why somebody keeps stressing that Ghost wood will quickly decay in a viv. I've been using ghost wood in my vivs for many years. My frogging friends have used ghost wood for years. Ghost wood has been highly recommended in the hobby for at least 10 years because 10 years ago is when I got into the hobby and I was recommended to use ghost wood. I bought a huge box of it back then. I NEVER removed or replaced a piece due to decomp, mold, etc. I had one tank set up, full sealed (90% humidity), with ghost wood features. This tank was run for 7 years. When it was broken down, the intact, (but now somewhat softened), ghostwood was removed and disposed of.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up. I actually prefer ghostwood over anything else because of its texture. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, love the texture, with all its deep cracks and crevasses. It looks much more weathered and aged than Manzanita. I have a piece or three in most of my builds.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

However, both pale in comparison to Malaysian driftwood, which is so dense and hard, my chainsaw had a hard time cutting through it to cut it down to size. Its like cutting concrete.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> However, both pale in comparison to Malaysian driftwood, which is so dense and hard, my chainsaw had a hard time cutting through it to cut it down to size. Its like cutting concrete.


And weighs about as much too. I like Malaysian driftwood because it provides great structure, but IME, plants/moss don't attach to it that well. 
I have a difficult time finding ghostwood, but the couple pieces I have, the plants attach very well.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

The small fish store by me sells it for super cheap 3.50lb for hardwood and even cheaper for cork. Maybe see if there is something similar in your area, this way you can hand pick your piece.


----------

